# Good luck!!!



## Chris Schulz (Sep 7, 2004)

Good luck to all the deer hunters this weekend!!!!! and safe hunting!!!!
:sniper:


----------



## mallardhunter (May 15, 2004)

Good Luck guys.


----------



## maple lake duck slayer (Sep 25, 2003)

Good luck everyone. I'm loading up the truck now and I'm off. I'm so excited, it will be a great weekend. Great times, great people, and great to get away from college for a week. :lol:


----------



## njsimonson (Sep 24, 2002)

Saw three bald eagles, a cow moose and an incredible sunset tonight on the opener. Also saw some nice bucks and a few nice does, but never really had any shots.

Just heard on the news that the authorities have found a body which could be one of the missing people from Hettinger. Be safe and observant out there!


----------

